# Picked her up yesterday



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Used her today. 25' of 4" CI plugged solid w/ paper and poo. Used the 3/8" on that. Then chased the 6" to the main with the 1/2". Drug back an old cutter from who knows when.

Three jobs on the books for next week. Good times.


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks like a nice setup


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice rig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Very nice, looks like a Mongoose?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Plumbducky said:


> Very nice, looks like a Mongoose?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yes. I toured their plant last October. I road the fence for a while, almost bought a used one and when that fell through I went for it in mid December. Kinda scary and exciting all at the same time. I've never laid out that kind of money for anything. 

But, the idea of taking a shot at something where failure is not an option is somewhat of a high for me. 

Gotta break an egg to make an omelette right?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

What head did you use to retrieve the broken head.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

We love our mongoose hopefully you got a good deal


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> What head did you use to retrieve the broken head.


3/8" warthog.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

titaniumplumbr said:


> We love our mongoose hopefully you got a good deal



I don't know how good of deal I got. I did get a free upgrade to the 60 hp engine simply because Cat was having trouble shipping the 49's.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Toli said:


> Yes. I toured their plant last October. I road the fence for a while, almost bought a used one and when that fell through I went for it in mid December. Kinda scary and exciting all at the same time. I've never laid out that kind of money for anything.
> 
> But, the idea of taking a shot at something where failure is not an option is somewhat of a high for me.
> 
> Gotta break an egg to make an omelette right?


I agree with scary and exciting. My Mongoose purchase felt the same but quickly the revenue eased the scary.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That's a real deal machine. You'll be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

